# Favourite Photo of Your Poodle(s)



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is my favorite of the pictures I have recently taken of Lily myself.


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

It is a real challenge since I have so many favourite pictures. May I choose this one titled:

_Bonding & Commitment btwn the two of Us._


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my favorite for now. Watching agility together


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This week's favorite........................:flowers:


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

My youngest daughter took this one and it's my all time favorite!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is a few years old now, but I still think it's the single best photo we have of our sweet mini boy, Beau.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't have many yet to choose from - but this is my favorite - Asta asleep - not chasing me down with those razor puppy teeth! :amen:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

This one...Oreo just looks so happy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Baby*

One of my favorites of Baby, I miss her so


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Flower*

One of the few times I tried something fancy on Flower, my darling little Flowerpot and her bunny tail


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Cappi*

Cappi looking a little like a mad cap scientist


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Fannie*

Fannie happy happy, she's Flower and Cappi's mama... I miss her so


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Princess Beatrice*

too many to choose from so this is her first day home


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Locket, that looks like a prize winning photo to me. 

pr


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

These are all so neat!

Here's one of my all time favorite pics of my boy Gable who's gone to the rainbow bridge.









And one of my favorites of our new pup, Fletcher!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really very nice photos. 

Here is my favorite ....... so far.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's a recent favorite of Quinn wondering why I'm interrupting her looking out the window, with this silly thing called pictures. 










Dan & Quinn


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This is one of my favorite puppy pictures of Mr. Jones. I have far too many "favorite" pictures of him as an adult to choose from!



--Q


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlett







Rhett (nekked)







Jippy


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

And this is my boy Brandon. Love him to pieces.


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

*Eddy & Nikki*

Eddy (Issol Fire & Ice) and Nikki (Allure Dazzel Razzel)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's Blue using his monkey paws to play with his ball. I couldn't find my favorite of Jazz, so this one will have to do.


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bao Bao's style of sleep:


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Favorite at the moment. She looked up after doing something naughty like who me?


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely photos of everyones beautiful babies
here is my favourite of my happy boy Ralph

and my beautiful Edie


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

This is probably one of the best quality photos I've taken of Ruby. She's posing like a model on the big bed! Fit for a little red princess ?


----------



## SonoranSunset (Nov 14, 2014)

High five!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin...









And Pushkin...









These two are soooo "them"!!!


----------



## Ohboyohboy (Oct 31, 2014)

What a fun thread to look through, so many beautiful dogs! This is my favorite of my girl, Tiger (I love her sister Lily just as much, I just don't know how to upload two photos!). Low quality pic but I love how she is sniffing the basil.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

I love everyone's pics


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Favorite Picture?*

That's tough....I actually started a similar thread sometime ago and it is a hard decision to just pick one. This is probably one of my favorites from February in 2013. Not sure why......he just seems really grounded here.....and I just like it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't.... LOL...choose just one. I have thousands of favorites hehehe

But this is a fun thread


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Just took it!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How about my current iPhone lock-screen wallpaper ?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Favorite of Missy


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Favorite of Ash. I had taken her TK down and was playing with her hair


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Went to roll over last night and Gracie seemed to be in a weird position. Snapped this shot in the pitch black with the flash. Didn't even wake her!


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

My little girl has grown up. This is Gina at about twelve months....


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Such great pictures.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh gosh here's another one!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't pick just one! lol i take sooooooo many photos of my boys...I summed it down to two of each


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

This is Gracie with her Mr. Bubble:



Tuffcookie


----------

